# ντου = raid, bust | leap forward



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Η λέξη υπάρχει στα λεξικά:

*ντου* το O (άκλ.) : (οικ.) κυρίως στη ΦP *κάνω ντου*: 
α. ορμάω για να αρπάξω, να κλέψω. 
β. εισβάλλω σε κλειστό χώρο, σε χώρα: _Έκανε ντου η αστυνομία._ 
γ. κάνω πραξικόπημα. (ΛΚΝ)

*ντου* (το) {άκλ.} (αργκό) η ορμητική επίθεση, η έφοδος: _μερικοί οπαδοί έκαναν ντου, παραβίασαν την κλειστή θύρα και μπήκαν στο γήπεδο._ [ΕΤΥΜ. Αγν. ετύμου]. (ΛΝΕΓ)​
Και στα ελληνοαγγλικά (Κοραής):

*ντου* ουσ ουδ ακλ

(προφ) = raid |_ Οι ληστές έκαναν ντου κι άρπαξαν είκοσι χιλιάδες. = The robbers made a raid and grabbed twenty thousand_.
(προφ) = bust | _Ας τρέξουμε να κρυφτούμε, πριν κάνει ντου η αστυνομία! = Let's run and hide before the police make a bust!_

Συνώνυμα: *foray, swoop*

Στη διατύπωση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών («Καθοριστικοί για τον τόπο οι επόμενοι δύο μήνες... να κάνουμε "ντου" προς τα εμπρός»), φαντάζομαι ότι έχουμε μια αργκοτική απόδοση του μαοϊκού _*great leap forward*_.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2011)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι λέξη που δημιουργήθηκε την εποχή της Κατοχής. Τη θυμάμαι πολύ από τα τεύχη του Μικρού Ήρωα (αχ, άτιμε θερμοσίφωνα που μου τα έκανες παπάρα).

Αυτό που θυμάμαι επίσης είναι ότι είναι άγνωστη η προέλευση του επιφωνήματος (επιφώνημα είναι!), αλλά πάντα αναρωτιόμουν αν είχε σχέση με κανένα αγγλικό do it! (από καουμπόικες ταινίες, π.χ.). Σχεδόν πάντα συνδεόταν στο μυαλό μου με τις κουραμάνες (που ήταν το συνηθισμένο κέρδος από το ντου).

Μια γνωστή εξαίρεση:

Το _Θα κάνω ντου βρε πονηρή_ του Βασ. Τσιτσάνη






Ο δίσκος, σύμφωνα με το stixoi.info πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1953 σε 78άρι.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 10, 2011)

Και sweep, πέρα απ' το swoop.


----------



## sarant (Sep 10, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου φαίνεται εντελώς άστοχη η χρήση της έκφρασης από τον Βενιζέλο. 

Κάποιος έλεγε ότι το ντου είναι από το γερμανικό Du! με το οποίο διάλεγαν οι Γερμανοί ποιους θα έπαιρναν ομήρους, όταν έκαναν ντου σε ένα σπίτι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Μόνον εδώ μπορεί να κολλήσει και η καταγραφή τής χρήσης στην έκφραση «*ντου από παντού**».

*κάνει και για τίτλο πορνοταινίας


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2011)

Ετοιμάζεται το «ντου»
Ντου. Πούθε βγήκε η λέξη; Άγνωστο. Είναι ωστόσο από τις πιο δημοφιλείς λέξεις της εποχής, που πιπιλίζει ο λαός σαν καραμέλα.
Σ’ ένα λεξικό που θα φιλοδοξούσε να ερμηνέψει με ακρίβεια τη λέξη θα ’πρεπε να σημειωθεί έτσι απάνω κάτω: 
Ντου = ωργανωμένη και θαρραλέα επίθεσις του συρφετού της αλητείας κατά ωρισμένου στόχου. Εις ντου υπόκειται κάθε κτίριο και είδος –-προτιμωμένων πάντοτε των εχθρικών αποθηκών. Ιδιαιτέρως ευνοεί το ντου πάσα αναμπουμπούλα και δη η εποχή της ήττας οιωνδήποτε ξένων εν Ελλάδι στρατευμάτων.
--Ντου λοιπόν​
Δημήτρης Ψαθάς. _Αντίσταση_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ψαθά, 2002, σ. 130.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2011)

Εγώ θα τολμήσω να πω ότι η λέξη είναι ηχομιμητική. Τι μιμείται; Τον ήχο που κάνει η πόρτα όταν κάποιος την βαράει ή την ισοπεδώνει. Επίσης το χτύπημα και το πέσιμο, γενικά. Ίσως να μην είναι τυχαίο που "έκαναν ντου=μας την έπεσαν". Θα πει κανείς ότι δεν παρουσιάζεται πουθενά ούτε ο θόρυβος στην πόρτα ούτε το πέσιμο ως "ντου". Πράγματι, όμως παρουσιάζεται ο ύποπτα κοντινός ήχος, "ντουπ".

Κι εδώ να στρώσω κι έναν παραλληλισμό. Στα κόμικς του Ντίσνεϋ, υπήρχε παλιότερα ο ήχος "γδουπ", προφανώς από το "γδούπος", που νομίζω ότι απέδιδε το "thud". Αργότερα αυτό αντικαταστάθηκε από το "ντουπ" που απέδιδε διάφορους ήχους χτυπήματος, κυρίως τα bonk! και thud! Παρακάτω η αυθεντική εκδοχή ενός κόμικς και η απόδοσή του από το Κόμιξ (τεύχος 1, 1988):







_*Καρλ Μπαρκς - Χαμένοι στις Άνδεις (Lost in the Andes, 1949)*_

Κατά την γνώμη μου αυτό το "ντουπ" είναι η μετατροπή του "γδουπ" με την λογική ότι σαν ήχος το ντου(π) αποδίδει καλά την κατάσταση. Αυτό δείχνει, κατά την γνώμη μου, ότι συνδυάζεται εύκολα στο μυαλό κάποιου η λέξη "ντου(π)" με το πέσιμο/χτύπημα. Πιο πρόσφατα, το "ντουπ" άρχισε να μετατρέπεται σε "γκντουπ", μέχρι και σε "ζγκντουπ".


Κάτι παράπλευρο... κοιτάξτε πως το doggone αποφεύγεται να μεταφραστεί μέχρι και τελείως, εν έτει 1988, όπως έγραφα εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2011)

Ντου, το = Το αιφνιδιαστικόν, αρπακτικόν πραξικόπημα. Διαρπαγή, η λεηλασία. «Κάνανε τα πιτσιρίκια ντου του Κουλουρά, κι ως που να κάνης “φτου” δεν έμεινε ούτε κουλούρι ούτε ταβλάς!»​Βρασίδας Καπετανάκης. _Το λεξικό της πιάτσας_. 2η έκδ. επηυξ. Αθήνα: Ε. Νομικός, 1962


----------



## Earion (Apr 9, 2012)

Περισσότερο για να βγάλω μια οικογενειακή υποχρέωση και λιγότερο από περιέργεια, πήγα να δω την παράσταση που λέγεται «Αναζητώνας τον Αττίκ». Νόμιζα ότι θα συναντούσα μια σκέτη παρέλαση τραγουδιών με κάποια προσχηματική αφηγηματική δομή για συνδετικό υλικό. Αντί γι’ αυτό βρέθηκα σε μια γνήσια θεατρική παράσταση, με κίνηση και φρεσκάδα, με μελετημένους ρυθμούς και ευσυνείδητη εκτέλεση, με ζωηράδα στα πρόσωπα και τη βέβαιη αίσθηση ότι οι ηθοποιοί χαίρονταν πρώτα οι ίδιοι αυτό που έκαναν. Ενθουσιάστηκα. Τα τραγούδια που ακούγονται (σαράντα τον αριθμό), του Αττίκ και άλλων, δίνονται με φόντο την εποχή τους και τη ζωή του συνθέτη και συγκινούν. Πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να μη συγκινεί η κομψότητα και η ευαισθησία του Αττίκ; Το κοινό δεν είναι μόνο ηλικιωμένοι, αλλά και να ήταν τι σημασία θα είχε; Ούτε σημειώνει κανείς αν το μπαλέτο είναι συντονισμένο ούτε αν οι ηθοποιοί τα καταφέρνουν στις ψηλές νότες. Η ευχαρίστηση είναι ανυπόκριτη. Στις εφημερίδες και στο πρόγραμμα της παράστασης θα δείτε τα ονόματα, όλοι έξοχοι. Εγώ θα μνημονεύσω δύο: τον πολυτάλαντο Άγγελο Παπαδημητρίου, που φέρνει έναν άλλο αέρα φινέτσας στη σκηνή, και φυσικά το ανεπανάληπτο, παγκοσμίου κλάσεως, φαινόμενο που λέγεται Ζωζώ Σαπουντζάκη. Που τραγουδά από Μιστενγκέτ («C’ est mon home») μέχρι Σωτηρία Ιατρίδου («Ακόμα ένα ποτηράκι»), που χορεύει τανγκό και «Μιχάκα» και αφήνει μηρό και γάμπα ακάλυπτη, για να λυσσάει από ζήλια κάθε δευτεράντζα τύπου Αντζελίνα Τζολί, και βγάζει --στην ηλικία της-- μια ολόκληρη παράσταση δύο ωρών!

Ωστόσο δεν θα κολλούσα τούτο το σημείωμα σε αυτό το νήμα αν δεν είχα να προσθέσω και κάτι γλωσσικό. Βλέπετε, ακόμα και στις στιγμές αυτές το αισθητήριο ενός λεξιλόγου δεν κοιμάται. Ο προσεκτικός ακροατής βυθίζεται στους εκφραστικούς τρόπους και στα συνήθεια της προπολεμικής Αθήνας, τότε που ο κόσμος έλεγε ότι σύχναζε στην Πλατεία Αγάμων, τη σημερινή Πλατεία Αμερικής, που κάπνιζε «σιγαρέτα», όχι τσιγάρα, που έπλεκε με το αντικείμενο του πόθου του «ρομάντζο», όχι «σχέση», ούτε «φάση», που έλεγε «Συνοικισμός» και εννοούσε τα προσφυγικά παραπήγματα τα στημένα στην άκρη κάθε πόλης μετά την Καταστροφή, που άκουγε τους κονφερανσιέ να του συστήνουν κάθε νέο «σανσονιέ» που ερχόταν να επιδείξει τις καινούργιες του «κρεασιόν» και όπου οι ωραίες της ημέρας ανέβαιναν στο σανίδι για να γίνουν οι νέες «μποτέ». Σε μιαν αφίσα του ο Αττίκ ειδοποιεί ότι τα δημιουργήματά του προστατεύονται από το νόμο: «παν δικαίωμα επιφυλαγμένον», κι εμείς χαμογελούμε γιατί διαβάζουμε πίσω από τη βιαστική κατά λέξη μετάφραση το γαλλικό «tout droit réservé»...

Στην Αθήνα του 1935, με τον Αττίκ να ξεσαλώνει, άρχοντας στη μικροσκοπική του ουτοπία, οι αντιθέσεις κάθε είδους κορυφώνονται, η βία επελαύνει, η δημοκρατία καταρρέει, οι τραμπουκισμοί αγγίζουν μέχρι και τη Μάντρα, και η λογοκρισία μανταλώνει τις γλώσσες. Ο Δημήτρης Γιαννουκάκης εκείνη τη χρονιά σκαρώνει για την επιθεώρηση το παρακάτω νούμερο:

*Οι μεσάζοντες*

Κόψε εδώ και κόψε εκεί / σάτιρα πολιτική,
κι ό,τι λέει για γαλονάδες / για κοκότες κι αδερφάδες.
Δεν το περίμενα ποτές / πως θα ’χαμε λογοκριτές
κι από τις επιθεωρήσεις / το τι κόβουν θ’ απορήσεις.
Δεν μπορείς να λες μαθές / ό,τι φτάσεις κι ό,τι θες,
μα θα γράφεις ό,τι πρέπει / κι ό,τι ο νόμος επιτρέπει.

Στα χρόνια τούτα τα περιφανή / που κυβερνά ο πάντα σφάζων
παράξενο δεν πρέπει να φανεί / που φύτρωσε στη μέση ο ...μεσάζων.
Και όσο μέσα στα ταμεία / θα βρίσκεται παράς,
τρώει το καταπέτασμα / και λέει μετά χαράς:

Υπουργέ μου,
τι να την κάνω την τετραετία σου; / ήθελα να ’χα και άλλη
να τις ρημάξω και τις δυο / και λίγες να ’ναι πάλι.
Βρήκε ο μεσάζων το χαβά / χωρίς πολύ σεκλέτι
με το καπέλο του στραβά / κι ορμάει στο ρουσφέτι.
Σαν έχει πλάτες κι ακουμπά, / ό,τι γουστάρει το τσιμπά
με τη σύμβαση στο χέρι / σ’ όποιον υπουργό τον ξέρει.
Και την πόρτα του χτυπά / και του λέει μυστικά:
«Μπάρμπα δώσε μου και μένα / κι έχω “κάτι” και για σένα.
Αν θες να τα ’χουμε καλά / και να ’χουμε φιλίες,
δώσ’ μου καμιά προμήθεια / κι ας είν’ κι ομολογίες».
Κι έτσι σιγά και μουλωχτά / και όμορφα κι ωραία
μοιράζει τα μεσιτικά / όλη η καλή παρέα!
Γιατί, για να τα λέμε παστρικά, / όλοι τους τρώνε τακτικά.
Τρών’ οι μεσάζοντες παντού / και *κάνουν ντου* και *κάνουν ντου*
εις υγείαν του κουτού / του δόλιου ελληνικού λαού.

(εδώ μπαίνει η ορχήστρα)
Κάτω στο γιαλό τρώνε τα θωρηκτά μας.
Τρώνε στο στρατό, τα πυροβολικά μας.
Τρών’ μεσάζοντες παντού / *κάνουν ντου* και *κάνουν ντου*
εις υγείαν του κουτού / του ελληνικού λαού.

Που σημαίνει ότι η γέννηση της λέξης «ντου» πρέπει να μετατεθεί χρονικά πριν από την Κατοχή.


----------

